
The Origin of HyperCard in the Breakdown of the Bicycle for the Mind - modernserf
https://medium.com/@modernserf/the-origin-of-hypercard-in-the-breakdown-of-the-bicycle-for-the-mind-8d0f3287e561
======
ttctciyf
If the title rang a distant muffled bell somewhere in the back of your mind,
as it did for me, I saved you the trouble by googling - it's a pun on the
title of Julian Jaynes' contentious book: The Origin of Consciousness in the
Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind, though the relevance of Jaynes' thoughts
about the origin of consciousness to the matter in hand are not obvious to me.

------
blacksmith_tb
Brings back some fond memories. Surely one of the questions it begs is what
current tools replace HyperCard; clearly not html per se - WordPress seems
like the closest analog, really. Though obviously static markup/css/js
encourages the kind of tinkering that HyperCard also was good for, a way for
non-technical folks to dabble in coding (with occasionally disastrous results,
sure).

